# MES.  30 inch  NEED MORE SMOKE??



## larryacguy (Jul 15, 2014)

What  can i do to get more smoke on  my meat. I dont like feeding the chips every 30 mins. Has anyone used the cold smoke attachment that masterbuilt had? What other choices do i hv ? Meat doesnt hv enough smoke taste? Thanks Larry


----------



## tropics (Jul 15, 2014)

Larry you can modify your smoker to use a AMNPS, to give you hours of smoke without adding chips.

Check the MES sec of the site

Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES) Owners - Groups


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2014)

The Mail Box Mod... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127770/mes-mailbox-mod-for-use-with-amnps  with an AMNPS Pellet Smoke Generator... http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp It lasts longer than the Masterbuilt add-on and requires no Power to use...JJ













DSCN0069.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jun 1, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2014)

Larry, evening....  if you are using the water pan with water in it.....    get rid of the water.....    Start with a lower temp....  say 120 ish.....  add smoke .... and slowly raise the temp....


----------



## larryacguy (Jul 15, 2014)

Why is the water pan not needed? Will the meat dry out?


----------



## larryacguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Im a newbee to smokin , will this work for ribs ? Will hv try cold smokin also . Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2014)

Larryacguy said:


> Why is the water pan not needed? Will the meat dry out?




Water pans were invented by manufacturers, that built smokers where the temperature could NOT be controlled low enough, for a long slow cook...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Larry, evening.... if you are using the water pan with water in it..... get rid of the water..... Start with a lower temp.... say 120 ish..... add smoke .... and slowly raise the temp....


I'm not sure where Dave is going here or something is missing...It is not a good idea to smoke any meat that does not contain a Cure at a temperature below 200 to 225°F and Never if the surface of the meat is not intact!. Water is only needed at high temps, 300+, although you can do a Wet to Dry Chamber smoke for long cooks like Butts and Brisket. Put 2-3 Cups water and let it evaporate, finishing the cook Dry...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-to-dry-no-foil-smoke-chamber-method-for-smoking-meats


----------



## smokinmate (Sep 15, 2014)

You might want to look into the cold smoke unit from MB. I to was having problem getting sufficient smoke. I ordered the cold smoke unit from MB and it works just fine. I do not permanently attach mine to the smoker. I just shove it into place, fill it with chips, plug it in, and let it do it's thing. Works really well for me. By the way, when they say cold smoke that is somewhat of a misnomer as the unit does add some heat to the smoker in the process of generating smoke. I do not think you would be able to smoke cheese because of the heat generated by the cold smoke unit.


----------



## bigdnaz (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Larry - like you I am also new to this hobby!  You've probably already found a method for you that works by now but I can tell you that the AMNTS helped from keeping the chips going into the tray every 20-30 minutes.  I would also keep the humidity down in your smoker by not adding water or very little (if you need to) in your water pan.  I bought the AMNTS 12" and I was able to keep it going for over eight hours with a nice TBS coming from my vent.  Before putting the AMNTS in my box I removed the chip tray and I closed the vent half-way.  Never once did the TS go out and it burned for a long time w/o a reload. Sure is a lot of good info on this site, just keep reading and researching and you'll find most of your answers to your questions!


----------

